

Syntactic Line Compression in Visual Studio - kibwen
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/visualstudio/archive/2014/05/23/announcing-update-to-productivity-power-tools-2013.aspx

======
kibwen
It could just as easily be said that half the problem is the unfortunate
choice of brace style (the other half of the problem might be not using a
whitespace-significant language in the first place :P ), but where you are
constrained by an existing style guide this could be a winning feature.

------
pritambaral
This seems like a simple solution to problem I don't know I have.

I wonder how easy/difficult it would be to implement this in other editors..

~~~
nkurz
This popped up for emacs:
[https://gist.github.com/robtillotson/5d162f9674ad9c207d44](https://gist.github.com/robtillotson/5d162f9674ad9c207d44)

